# FR: arrested for V-ing



## KennyHun

Hi everyone,

So my question is how you'd generally translate sentences involving the phrase "arrested for" + gerund.
When it's something simple and you don't have a whole clause that follows, it's fairly simple, you just use a noun.

E.g. He was arrested for stealing. - Il a été arrêté pour vol.
But what if it's something more complex?

E.g. He was arrested for killing a man. - Il a été arrêté 1. [pour le meurtre d'un homme] / 2. [pour avoir tué un homme] / 3. [pour meurtre après avoir tué un homme]

1. This one I am unsure of. I get the impression that you wouldn't really express cause/motivation with the definite article being there.
2. Seems somewhat like a calque of the English, again, unsure, might be perfectly fine.
3. This one adds info that is not there in the original; someone that is arrested for something didn't necessarily commit that thing.

And then onto another example with a longer clause:
He was arrested for filming underage males playing strip poker.
-
Il a été arrêté ...
1. (literal) *pour avoir enregistré* des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker.
2. pour enregistrement de mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker. - This one makes it sound like this is a common enough occurrence to warrant a separate category the police uses.
3. après avoir été accusé d'avoir enregistré... - Too verbose. Besides, there may be no accusations involved, the police may have concrete proof.
4. parce qu'il a enregistré des mineurs... - Again, takes away the "presumption of innocence".

I'm sure there is some super simple idiomatic way of rendering such sentences in French, but I am unsure as to what it is.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Maître Capello

0. _Il a été arrêté pour meurtre._ 
1. _Il a été arrêté pour le meurtre d'un homme._  (the definite article is required)
2. _Il a été arrêté pour avoir tué un homme._ 
3. _Il a été arrêté pour meurtre après avoir tué un homme._  (grammatically correct but redundant)

1. _Il a été arrêté pour avoir filmé* des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._ 
2. _Il a été arrêté pour le filmage de mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._  (grammatically correct but unidiomatic)
3. _Il a été arrêté après avoir été accusé d'avoir filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._  (grammatically correct, but different meaning)
4. _Il a été arrêté parce qu'il a filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._  (grammatically correct, but different meaning)

* _Enregistrer/Enregistrement_ is too vague and suggests *audio recording* rather than *filming*.


----------



## JClaudeK

_1. Il a été arrêté pour avoir filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker.
4. Il a été arrêté parce qu'il a filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker.




Maître Capello said:



			4. Il a été arrêté parce qu'il a filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker.  (grammatically correct, but different meaning)
		
Click to expand...

_I don't see a different meaning. 
_

_


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec la première phrase, on ne sait pas s'il a vraiment commis le crime dont on l'accuse, à l'instar de la phrase en anglais. Avec _parce que_, il est nécessairement coupable.


----------



## JClaudeK

"pour avoir ...." me semble exprimer un fait réel, pas une éventualité:
cf.:
*4.* [Suivi d'un inf. passé] _Dans le huitième siècle, un pape ignorant avait persécuté un diacre pour avoir soutenu la rondeur de la terre, contre l'opinion du rhéteur Augustin_ (Condorcet, _Esq. tabl. hist.,_1794, p. 142)._Le président Brisson, honnête homme et savant, pour avoir conseillé au roi de se défier des courtisans, fut pendu_ (Courier, _Pamphlets pol.,_Réponses aux anon., 1, 1822, p. 147).

Contrairement à_ "Il a été arrêté pour le meurtre d'un homme." _qui laisse un doute.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> à l'instar de la phrase en anglais


Pour moi
_Il a été arrêté *pour avoir filmé* des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._
se dirait plutôt
He was arrested *for having filmed* underage males playing strip poker.

Mais je peux me tromper ...


----------



## KennyHun

Merci à vous deux.

Donc comment faire pour la deuxième phrase si on veut garder cet élément de doute ?


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> "pour avoir ...." me semble exprimer un fait réel, pas une éventualité:


Avec un infinitif passé, il y a en effet de fortes chances qu'il s'agisse d'un fait réel, mais je ne dirais pas que ce soit obligatoirement le cas.



JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi _Il a été arrêté *pour avoir filmé* des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker. _se dirait plutôt He was arrested *for having filmed* underage males playing strip poker.


En anglais, on utilise bel et bien le gérondif *présent* et non *passé* dans ce cas : _He was arrested for *filming*…_ et non : _for having filmed_, qui, quoique grammaticalement correct, n'est pas aussi naturel que le présent.



KennyHun said:


> Donc comment faire pour la deuxième phrase si on veut garder cet élément de doute ?


On pourrait dire _sous le motif de_ ou employer un conditionnel passé :

_Il a été arrêté sous le motif d'*avoir filmé* des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker.
Il a été arrêté parce qu'il *aurait filmé* des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._


----------



## JClaudeK

Rédigé à 14h mais non publié (oubli):

On pourrait dire aussi
_Il a été arrêté, soupçonné d'avoir filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._
ou
_Il a été arrêté pour l'enregistrement vidéo de mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._


----------



## Nicomon

KennyHun said:


> Donc comment faire pour la deuxième phrase si on veut garder cet élément de doute ?


  Moi, je ne lis pas d'élement de doute dans la phrase initiale  "_He was arrested for filming_". 

À mon avis la première solution : _Il a été arrêté pour avoir filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker  _suffit amplement.

Sinon, je dirais comme MC (je préfère cette option) : _Il a été arrêté sous le motif d'avoir filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker._
On peut dire aussi  :_  On l'a arrêté.
_
Avec _soupçonné, _j'inverserais :  _Soupçonné d'avoir filmé des mineurs en train de jouer au strip poker, il a été arrêté._


----------



## KennyHun

Si, quand même, si on s'en tient à la présomption d'innocence, ce n'est pas parce que la police arrête quelqu'un qu'il peut d'emblée être considéré comme coupable. Due process et tout ça. 

Je vous remercie tous de m'avoir enlevé ce doute, j'ai souvent du mal à m'empêcher de voir des anglicismes à éviter partout. Et merci pour les solutions alternatives dans la foulée !


----------



## Nicomon

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je ne le lis pas dans le texte.   

Il n'est pas écrit :  _He was arrested on the assumption of _ (ou quelque chose du genre).


----------



## Dan2

Maître Capello said:


> En anglais, on utilise bel et bien le gérondif *présent* et non *passé* dans ce cas : _He was arrested for *filming*…_ et non : _for having filmed_, qui, quoique grammaticalement correct, n'est pas aussi naturel que le présent.


This is certain to have been the topic of many threads in English Only, but just quickly:
I find both perfectly natural.  I perceive a slight meaning difference, which in most cases is not significant.  Colloquially, "for filming" seems more common, and perhaps that's the source of MC's assertion.


----------

